# Gantt Lake Drawdown



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Well lady's and gentlemen the lake is all the way down and all the fish left in the channel are all the way dead. Gonna be a few years to recover from this. The smell today was some kinda fine!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bet that’s nasty.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

have any pictures?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Most of the dead ones still in the water were dumping into Point A. That way everybody gets some dead fish.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll put some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yellowcat. Curious- did you see dead fish or just smell them. I have family with a place up there and they said all the fish had moved to the main channel and the smell was the mud and muscles.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I actually looked at them. Tons of them. Its a lot lower now than those pics.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

It smelled like sh*^ and dead zebra mussels on Saturday.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

A few


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Few more


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Just left the dam talking to the power south guys. They let a shit ton of live fish in to Point A. Everything left in Gantt is a wrap. Most of the dead fish also went into Point A and have either went through the next dam or have sunk.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Few more


Is this because of the doubt? or are they working on the dam?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Planned letdown for dam work.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man you could pick through them and post one helluva fishing report.
Be careful mashing on those bellies though.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

jlw1972 said:


> Man you could pick through them and post one helluva fishing report.
> Be careful mashing on those bellies though.



I saved you a few eating size cats and mess of crappie. The appeared seasoned already!!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

The old bridge at dunns bridge


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

When they drained point A they dumped all the fish into Escambia River (Conecuh River). The reason why Escambia has been so populated with fish this year. It's easy to fill a big cooler up with channel cats, bass or bluegills.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> When they drained point A they dumped all the fish into Escambia River (Conecuh River). The reason why Escambia has been so populated with fish this year. It's easy to fill a big cooler up with channel cats, bass or bluegills.


They never take Point A down that low. They always leave a deep channel. Point A fishing was fine soon after it was refilled.


----------



## RAZORBACK101 (Jul 31, 2015)

*Yep*

I caught hand size bluegill on the bed the first spring after point a filled up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

That sucks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang that looks depressing!!!


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Yesterday, a State Park rep told me that they drain the lake every year. I don't know why though.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

RipinLips said:


> Yesterday, a State Park rep told me that they drain the lake every year. I don't know why though.


That would be false information


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Lots of Crestview residents who have homes on the lake who are disappointed. No fishing for them for a while.


----------



## Thankful (Nov 5, 2019)

Have they started filling Gantt lake up yet? If not, has there been any word as to when that will start? Wanted to fish there the week of Thanksgiving...


----------



## Thankful (Nov 5, 2019)

Have they started filling Gantt lake up yet? If not, has there been any word as to when that will start? Wanted to fish there the week of Thanksgiving...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thankful said:


> Have they started filling Gantt lake up yet? If not, has there been any word as to when that will start? Wanted to fish there the week of Thanksgiving...




I don’t know but gotta figure the fish are gonna be spread out in there for a while


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Actually just saw an update from power south that said dam repairs would not be complete before the end of November and restocking is scheduled for sometime after the first of the year


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

It’s gonna have to start raining a lot up here and north of here to fill that lake up. My place is about 500 yds from the Conecuh (sp) river and you can step across the river, I say step not jump. I say a year or more unless we have record rain.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Off Route - I figured it would be coming back up by now with the recent rains. My place is up county road 1165 just past the Conecuh bridge on highway 29 near Youngblood. We have a 26 acre pond that is finally filling back up, was getting worried there for a bit. You should stop by sometime.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> Off Route - I figured it would be coming back up by now with the recent rains. My place is up county road 1165 just past the Conecuh bridge on highway 29 near Youngblood. We have a 26 acre pond that is finally filling back up, was getting worried there for a bit. You should stop by sometime.


That is a good sized pond, mine is about 10 ac fed by a creek that runs into the river. Very little water moving I’m still about a foot low so no water is getting to the river. I might try to look you up, a pond the size sounds like it might be Youngblood


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Still working on the dam. Gonna be a few years before fishing is any count.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

off route II said:


> That is a good sized pond, mine is about 10 ac fed by a creek that runs into the river. Very little water moving I’m still about a foot low so no water is getting to the river. I might try to look you up, a pond the size sounds like it might be Youngblood


Look south of there, I’ll shoot you a pm.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Up where your at the flow of the conecuh is gonna be slower than down around Dozier. Gantt will fill back up fairly quick. Point A always fills fast but is being fed by conecuh and the patsilaga. Theres so much sludge got dumped into point A that the water is muddy until you get past the islands and into the main body of water.


----------

